
Ask HN: Best Windows tablet for work email, office document review, edits - skynetv2
I am looking to buy a suitable Windows 10 tablet to use as a secondary device for<p>Work email (Outlook)
MS office document edit, reviews
Sharepoint access<p>My main requirements:<p>fairly light weight that I can lug it around when traveling
work at home in quick breaks without having to open up my laptop, quick email review or review a doc 
ease in using MS office, esp. word document review &amp; edits<p>my primary laptop is an MBP 15
======
code777777
Surface Pro 4, it's a great machine with a useful stylus.

A few people at the office really like the Dell XPS 12 2-in-1[1] with the
upgraded keyboard[2].

[1]
[http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-12-9250/pd?ref=PD_OC](http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-12-9250/pd?ref=PD_OC)

[2]
[http://i.dell.com/sites/imagecontent/products/PublishingImag...](http://i.dell.com/sites/imagecontent/products/PublishingImages/xps-12-9250/laptop-
xps-12-9250-pdp-polaris-04.jpg)

~~~
skynetv2
SP4 is too expensive for my needs.

Dell looks great! thank you for that

------
freestockoption
I've been using a Chuwi Hi 8 Pro. 8" 1080P screen, 2GB ram, latest Atom
processor. Fits in some of my pockets. $90.

Bought it from a store that shipped from China. They also have tablets that
have cellular and higher resolution screens. Runs for $200-300. But I'm not
sure I'd spend that much for an offbrand.

At that point I feel I'd just get a Surface or Galaxy Tab Pro S to get the
warranty, peace of mind, etc.

Still, a Windows tablet is incredibly useful! Especially for dev work.

~~~
Wofiel
First time I've heard of this and it sounds lovely for the price. Have you
heard of anyone trying to install RemixOS on the Android side? (if you got the
dualboot version)

~~~
freestockoption
No I haven't, but I'd imagine it would work. It's an x86 machine and you can
plug in USB devices, HDMI, etc. I'm guessing if someone got it to work with
the Intel Compute Stick, it would work here because the hardware is pretty
much the same.

I never use the Android side. It's not really up-to-date and I have an Android
phone. Definitely don't buy this for Android. :) The Windows side is great
since Windows Update keeps it current.

The MiPad2 with Windows 10 looks nice. Really just looks like they copied the
iPad. Aluminum body, 5ghz wifi, 2k (?) display. But it's ~$250. More than I
want to spend for something without a warranty.

------
AngeloAnolin
If your primary laptop is a MBP, and then switching over to a Windows 10
tablet, there might be instances where you may get confused on how things
work, as both features offered by the OS (Microsoft vs Apple) is very
different.

But to stay the course of your question, the best Windows 10 tablet would be
Surface Pro 4.

~~~
ericzawo
Even a surface pro 3 would be an adequate choice for your requirements. They
can be had for fairly cheap nowadays and the specs are still very decent.

~~~
skynetv2
Yes, that was my initial conclusion. But I wanted to get an understanding of
what others are using before I spend the $$

------
giucal
(Joke) The best Windows tablet is _no tablet_ at all.

